# How fast do you need your bow?



## FlipKing (Sep 27, 2011)

With speed such a big issue, I just wanted to get an idea of what every thought on the subject. Personally, my bow has an IBO 0f 300 and I'm shooting 249 with a 28" draw and a 64lb pull and I feel thats plenty. My bow is almost 9 years old and there hasn't been THAT much increase speed wise in bows, so I don't see the point of the new bow every year thing?


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 27, 2011)

I like to shoot around 290-300 or so...I usually shoot 29" draw and around 66-68lbs with around a 400 grain arrow give or take a little. I usually shoot bow's that were built for speed though. This is just personal prefernce though you don't NEED anything special to kill deer. Plenty have been killed at 200 FPS and less.


----------



## willsm89 (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed is not the issue with me.  Its kinetic energy


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 27, 2011)

I mean, I'd be lying if I said I didn't want to hit around 280 or so, but I'm content with 250. I definitely see myself using this bow for atleast 4-5 years then maybe I'll upgrade after that.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2011)

willsm89 said:


> Speed is not the issue with me.  Its kinetic energy



Same here, the more the better right now I'm at 86


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 27, 2011)

willsm89 said:


> Speed is not the issue with me.  Its kinetic energy



x2.  Looking for the smack.


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 27, 2011)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> Same here, the more the better right now I'm at 86



How do you measure KE?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 27, 2011)

FlipKing said:


> How do you measure KE?



weight X speed X speed / 450240 = KE
For instance the CRX 32 I just set up shoots a 400 grain arrow 280 fps so......

400 X 280 X 280 = 31360000/450240 = 69.65lbs KE

KE energy is more accuratly a measurment of how efficient your bow is. You can take arrows weighing from the min 5 grains per pound to a heavy arrow and do this calculation and you will find the number will not change much. When you use a heavier arrow you will change momentum. The heavier arrow has more mass and will retain its energy longer than a lighter one. So even though the lighter arrow comes out of the bow faster, it looses it's speed and energy faster too. There fore the heavier arrow although slower out od the bow will actuall be going faster down range because of it retaining it's energy better. Hope this helps. Or I might have just confused everybody. It makes sense in my head.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Sep 27, 2011)

Im at 292-295 with 74lbs of KE with a 390 grain arrow...im happy with that.


----------



## Y.T. (Sep 27, 2011)

Big- Sounds good, that was well said.

Only thing I would add is that kinetic is energy-in-motion.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats the fourlma for momentum?


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 27, 2011)

I been bow hunting along time. Realy don't know what kenetic energy is. My bow shoots around 290. But wouldn't a faster bow be able to deliever more kenetic energy?


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 27, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> I been bow hunting along time. Realy don't know what kenetic energy is. My bow shoots around 290. But wouldn't a faster bow be able to deliever more kenetic energy?



My guess is yes, thought my stance is that Indians killed deer with recurves so a compound bow should have no problem. Though I gained 30 fps with this bow over my last bow, the biggest gain for me was that this bow is quiet, light, and more accurate.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 27, 2011)

Ask the traditional guys how fast a bow needs to be and I'm sure you'll get a lot different answers than you will here. The fact is, it doesn't take much to kill a deer if you have a well placed shot. Speed is cool but it isn't what kills. Personally I'll take a bow that is easy to shoot and quiet over a super fast bow any day...now if all three of those factors just happen to be in the same bow, even better!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 27, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> I been bow hunting along time. Realy don't know what kenetic energy is. My bow shoots around 290. But wouldn't a faster bow be able to deliever more kenetic energy?



That is exactly right! If you go from a bow that shoots a 400 grain arrow at 260 fps to one that shoots the same arrow 280fps you would pick up KE. However a lot of people say they are going to shoot a heavier arrow to get more KE, out of the same bow. They are mistaken, the KE will stay pretty much the same. However the heavier arrow out of the same bow will NORMALLY have better penetration because of having more mass. This is especially true the farther from the bow you get. I have no idea how to calculate monentum.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2011)

I have seen the fourlma on AT before I'll try to find it I a little


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2011)

It is not always about the equipment, but it is always about the equipment user.  Recurve shooters on the forum have taken some nice deer.  Which is quicker, a compound or a recurve?


----------



## blong (Sep 27, 2011)

I need it fast enough to kill a deer, I WANT it to shoot 400 fps.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2011)

There is a caculator on archeryreport.com that does ke and momentum for you but can't find the fourlma  I believe a number closer to 1 is better but don't quote me on that. Mine comes out .572


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2011)

M= weight x velocity / 225400


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 27, 2011)

I shot a z7x 70 pounds 30" I would like to think its about 300 to 315 but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 27, 2011)

I killed a pile of deer with an old Golden Eagle shooting 150 grain Bear heads on 2117 arrows at 220.

I'm faster and lighter than that now, but that old bow was a killer.

Speed is nice, but it ain't the most important thing! Accuracy, practice, and shot placement kills deer!


----------



## coondog96 (Sep 27, 2011)

i think the main reason for more FPS is that the deer have less time to duck your arrow the faster it shoots.a 250fps bow can kill a deer just as dead as one that shoots 320fps but the deer has a little more time to react if you shoot the 250 as appose to shooting the 320.  JMO!! mine shoots close to 275/280 and thats at  65lbs and 28 in of draw and for me that plenty.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm shooting 175 fps, and the deer don't like it at all.


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

Speed has MANY advantages. I want all the speed I can get under one condition; I MUST be able to control that speed. I must be able to group consistently tight groups. There are plenty of fast bows that are simply not as forgiving and as accurate as slower bows. Also I want my fast bow to have a smooth draw cycle. I dont want a fast bow that peaks and humps at 3" of draw knowing that I have another 27" of draw to go. If this is the case then I will be fatigued after only a few shots. And I shoot a lot so I don't want to get fatigued right away. Another major advantage is pin gapping. I'm not one that limits myself to only 20 or 30 yards. I have shot antelope at 73 yards and 103 yards. The more speed I have the less the pin gap will be at longer yardages. And finally as already mentioned deer will still jump the string but maybe not as bad as slower bows. I have not seen a bow yet where a deer was not able to jump the string. Back during my pro-circuit days I would shoot 95 -100 lbs. and my arrows were traveling at a smoking 230 fps!!! Today I shoot 70 lbs with a 376 grain arrow. My arrow is very accurately traveling at 330 fps. I am shooting a BowTech Invasion and so far am absolutely content with this bow. Nice draw cycle for the speed, extremely accurate, somewhat forgiving, and quiet for the speed. Very nice bow!


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, one day  when I grow up, I will get brave enough to hunt full time with a recurve that may sling an arrow 190 fps. I'm not at that point yet, but eventually will get there. I need about 10 more deer on my wall scoring over 150" first!


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll take a smooth draw cycle any day.  Shooting a Bowtech Tribute with 70lbs, 30.5" draw 390 grain arrow and I'm getting 293 on the chrono.  Dead is dead in my book.  Killed the heck out of my first deer back in 1990 at 25 yds with a bear whitetail II and I know that wasnt fast at all! LOL!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2011)

archerholic said:


> Speed has MANY advantages. I want all the speed I can get under one condition; I MUST be able to control that speed. I must be able to group consistently tight groups. There are plenty of fast bows that are simply not as forgiving and as accurate as slower bows. Also I want my fast bow to have a smooth draw cycle. I dont want a fast bow that peaks and humps at 3" of draw knowing that I have another 27" of draw to go. If this is the case then I will be fatigued after only a few shots. And I shoot a lot so I don't want to get fatigued right away. Another major advantage is pin gapping. I'm not one that limits myself to only 20 or 30 yards. I have shot antelope at 73 yards and 103 yards. The more speed I have the less the pin gap will be at longer yardages. And finally as already mentioned deer will still jump the string but maybe not as bad as slower bows. I have not seen a bow yet where a deer was not able to jump the string. Back during my pro-circuit days I would shoot 95 -100 lbs. and my arrows were traveling at a smoking 230 fps!!! Today I shoot 70 lbs with a 376 grain arrow. My arrow is very accurately traveling at 330 fps. I am shooting a BowTech Invasion and so far am absolutely content with this bow. Nice draw cycle for the speed, extremely accurate, somewhat forgiving, and quiet for the speed. Very nice bow!



I am not trying to be a wise guy, I am just trying to understand.  How does the speed of the bow have anything to do with pin gapping?


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 27, 2011)

archerholic said:


> Speed has MANY advantages. I want all the speed I can get under one condition; I MUST be able to control that speed. I must be able to group consistently tight groups. There are plenty of fast bows that are simply not as forgiving and as accurate as slower bows. Also I want my fast bow to have a smooth draw cycle. I dont want a fast bow that peaks and humps at 3" of draw knowing that I have another 27" of draw to go. If this is the case then I will be fatigued after only a few shots. And I shoot a lot so I don't want to get fatigued right away. Another major advantage is pin gapping. I'm not one that limits myself to only 20 or 30 yards. I have shot antelope at 73 yards and 103 yards. The more speed I have the less the pin gap will be at longer yardages. And finally as already mentioned deer will still jump the string but maybe not as bad as slower bows. I have not seen a bow yet where a deer was not able to jump the string. Back during my pro-circuit days I would shoot 95 -100 lbs. and my arrows were traveling at a smoking 230 fps!!! Today I shoot 70 lbs with a 376 grain arrow. My arrow is very accurately traveling at 330 fps. I am shooting a BowTech Invasion and so far am absolutely content with this bow. Nice draw cycle for the speed, extremely accurate, somewhat forgiving, and quiet for the speed. Very nice bow!


I seen a guy shoot a whitetail at 100+yards on tv.  Was that you?


----------



## T.P. (Sep 27, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I am not trying to be a wise guy, I am just trying to understand.  How does the speed of the bow have anything to do with pin gapping?



Faster the bow, the less arrow drop over a certain distance, therefore sight pins will be closer together.


----------



## ASH556 (Sep 27, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Faster the bow, the less arrow drop over a certain distance, therefore sight pins will be closer together.



Exactly.  I couldn't afford a new bow right now.  Mine is a 2007 AR-32, 29/67-ish.  I switched to Easton Litespeeds this year to try to get it to shoot flatter without being craked to 70lb and beyond.  It's right at 280FPS right now, but the current flagship bow from any manufacturer right now would probably sling the same arrow around 300+ FPS at about 55-60lbs.


----------



## pstrahin (Sep 27, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Faster the bow, the less arrow drop over a certain distance, therefore sight pins will be closer together.




That makes sense.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 27, 2011)

coondog96 said:


> i think the main reason for more FPS is that the deer have less time to duck your arrow the faster it shoots.a 250fps bow can kill a deer just as dead as one that shoots 320fps but the deer has a little more time to react if you shoot the 250 as appose to shooting the 320.  JMO!! mine shoots close to 275/280 and thats at  65lbs and 28 in of draw and for me that plenty.



I forget the number at the moment, but if a deer is alert, a bow would have to shoot over 1100fps to stop a deer from jumping the string.....I'll find the number for the speed of sound if I can....


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

pstrahin said:


> I am not trying to be a wise guy, I am just trying to understand.  How does the speed of the bow have anything to do with pin gapping?



Lets say for example you have 3 pins on your bow. The first pin is set at 20yds, the second pin is set at 30yds, and the 3rd pin is set at 40yds. Lets now say your bow is shooting 250 fps. A deer gives you a broadside shot at 38 yards. You judge the deer at 33 yards and release the arrow. At 250 fps you will either barely graze the bottom of the deer or shoot low and totally miss the deer. Depending on the how well the bow cast the arrow your 30 yard pin will be placed just above center of shoulder to make the 33 yard judgement shot. This would most likely place your 40 yard pin just below the lower chest cavity of the deer. In other words your 40 yard pin would not be touching the body of the deer. 

Now lets say that your bow is shooting 330 fps. Same scenario with the deer. Only this time your 30-40 yard pin gap is closer together since the bow is now going 80fps faster. In other words the bow is now shooting much flatter at longer distances. This time at 330 fps you will still place your 30 yard pin just a lil bit above center of shoulder to make your 33 yard judgement shot. Only this time your 40 yard pin will actually be just inside the lower chest cavity of the deer.  So yes you will still hit a little bit low but you will most likely end up with a heart shot as opposed to shooting a few inches under the deer with the 250 fps bow. Of course this is hypothetical, ya gotta take into consideration things like the deer jumping the string and all that. But if the deer stood totally still the above situation would be pretty accurate.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 27, 2011)

Josh Vibert said:


> Exactly.  I couldn't afford a new bow right now.  Mine is a 2007 AR-32, 29/67-ish.



My "new bow" is a 2009. 

I expect I'll need a new one in 6 or 8 years


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

solocam678 said:


> I seen a guy shoot a whitetail at 100+yards on tv.  Was that you?



Nope, wasn't me. I do have both shots on video. The 73 yard shot is on Youtube. I did have the 103 yard shot on youtube but had too many critics respond. Plenty of positive comments also. I decided to remove the 103 yard shot to keep the 'peace' so to speak. At the time I made these shots I was shooting a Limbsaver going 317 fps.  Here is the 73 yard shot link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3phKXcQH1Q


----------



## killitgrillit (Sep 27, 2011)

archerholic said:


> Nope, wasn't me. I do have both shots on video. The 73 yard shot is on Youtube. I did have the 103 yard shot on youtube but had too many critics respond. Plenty of positive comments also. I decided to remove the 103 yard shot to keep the 'peace' so to speak. At the time I made these shots I was shooting a Limbsaver going 317 fps.  Here is the 73 yard shot link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3phKXcQH1Q



You can hit a speed goat at 103yds but still can't hit a fish 2ft in front of the boat.


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> I forget the number at the moment, but if a deer is alert, a bow would have to shoot over 1100fps to stop a deer from jumping the string.....I'll find the number for the speed of sound if I can....



I actually had about a 115" 8 point come into a food plot before at 30 yards. I was in a blind. He was standing broadsided with his head down feeding. I had already planned on the night skinning the deer and all that because this was going to be an easy shot. Well, he taught me a very valuable lesson. I came to full draw. As soon as I released the arrow he looks in my direction. It was almost like he saw the arrow coming. He literally jumped the string so bad,,,,,or so 'well' that he laid all the way down sideways on the ground and then kicked dust everywhere getting back up and running off!!! All of this happened in a split second. Here's the part that stunned me; I intentionally held low for a heart shot in case he jumped the string and he still jumped the string so perfect that it caused a clean miss. I think I may have sliced some hair off his back. I would give a million dollars to have that on video. It would shock all viewers on how this deer saw the arrow coming and got out of the way. I was shooting 317 fps!!!!!!


----------



## XtremeBowhunter91 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think a silent bow is better than a fast bow. I shot a doe 2 weeks ago that was alert and it didn't jump the string. I'm shooting right below 300 fps with a 28" draw and 60 lb draw weight. Shooting a 325 grain total weight arrow.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 27, 2011)

archerholic said:


> I actually had about a 115" 8 pint come into a food plot before at 30 yards. I was in a blind. He was standing broadsided with his head down feeding. I had already planned on the night skinning the deer and all that because this was going to be an easy shot. Well, he taught me a very valuable lesson. I came to full draw. As soon as I released the arrow he looks in my direction. It was almost like he saw the arrow coming. He literally jumped the string so bad,,,,,or so 'well' that he laid all the way down sideways on the ground and then kicked dust everywhere getting back up and running off!!! All of this happened in a split second. Here's the part that stunned me; I intentionally held low for a heart shot in case he jumped the string and he still jumped the string so perfect that it caused a clean miss. I think I may have sliced some hair off his back. I would give a million dollars to have that on video. It would shock all viewers on how this deer saw the arrow coming and got out of the way. I was shooting 317 fps!!!!!!



Yep, that first instinct is to drop down and load the legs to spring away. A lot of guys aim at the lower 1/3 of the body to account for that drop.....I have an old video of Barry Wensel's, "Bowhunting October Whitetails".....they have a sequence in there that shows a mature whitetail can drop a whole body width (top to bottom) in 1/5 of a second......


----------



## dsanders (Sep 27, 2011)

KE is more important than speed. The thing that matters the most is where you put the arrow. Goodhunting


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Sep 27, 2011)

I like to stay around the 280 mark. I feel that every foot per second over 280 make repeatable results harder to obtain consistantly. If I have. Bow that will shoot faster, to me it just means I can shoot a heavier arrow 280.


----------



## archerholic (Sep 27, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> You can hit a speed goat at 103yds but still can't hit a fish 2ft in front of the boat.



Yeah but I may be shooting from the hip at half draw while spinning around sideways at some of those fish. Thats the fun part about bowfishing, when you miss you retrieve the arrow and get ready for the next shot without having to wait maybe an entire week for another shot.


----------



## ranger07 (Sep 27, 2011)

I shot a 390 grain arrow at 275 for a while. This year I am shooting a 390 grain arrow at 303fps. Do I need it? No. Do I enjoy shooting one pin to 30 yards and still have a heavy arrow to blow through everything I shoot at? Yes. I had a guy in the other day who was telling me he was shooting 330 fps. I said wow thats impressive. So I asked what grain arrow he shot he said 317. Well there you go. Ask yourself if you want to get hit by Mike Tyson at 20mph or your little cousin mikey at 50 mph.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 27, 2011)

Remember the indians killed deer with bow and arrow.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2011)

archerholic said:


> Oh yeah, one day  when I grow up, I will get brave enough to hunt full time with a recurve that may sling an arrow 190 fps. I'm not at that point yet, but eventually will get there. I need about 10 more deer on my wall scoring over 150" first!



Im shooting a 530 gr arrow pulling 38# and around 160 fps.
It has no problem killing deer, hogs, or a bear even. Got video to prove it

Only difference is I am willing to give up that 75 yd shot. in fact Im giving up 25


----------



## dtala (Sep 27, 2011)

my go to bow is a 1969 Bear TD recurve that slings an arra at a blistering 155fps. With that slow slag of a bow it's all I can do to kill a deer every year with her....

My "speed" bow is a Dwyer Defiant at 57#, it blisters an arra at near 165fps. With a little extra "hand push"I've gotten passthrus on 200#+ hogs...

speed ain't never killed anything, penetration is what kills...

  troy


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 28, 2011)

I've told many people on this thread, (The Fever) that if my bows KE was higher I would keep it for another 10 years, but because my KE is just not as high as I'd like it to be, I'm selling my bow to get a new one that I'll keep for a while. I don't care about speed, It's the KE that is a deer's worst nightmare. Speed is cool, and it would be awesome to shoot a bow that shot over 300fps every time, but I'd take an accurate and forgiving bow with high KE over a speed bow ANY day!!!


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Sep 28, 2011)

I wanna see smoke from my arrow. To me a hunting bow doesn't need to be forgiving, I am only gonna shot it once and when I do I am so pumped up I couldn't feel a 12 gauge going off in my hand, but that's just me


----------



## archerholic (Sep 28, 2011)

MUSICMAN257 said:


> I wanna see smoke from my arrow. To me a hunting bow doesn't need to be forgiving, I am only gonna shot it once and when I do I am so pumped up I couldn't feel a 12 gauge going off in my hand, but that's just me



A forgiving bow isn't about bow shock. A forgiving bow is about not showing how bad your form was when the arrow hits the target.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 28, 2011)

MUSICMAN257 said:


> I wanna see smoke from my arrow. To me a hunting bow doesn't need to be forgiving, I am only gonna shot it once and when I do I am so pumped up I couldn't feel a 12 gauge going off in my hand, but that's just me



How are you going to let that speed bow down if a deer doesn't give you a shot? Or draw back and have to stop halfway through the draw because the deer spots you? Or draw back without having to sky the bow because the draw cycle is so harsh?


I'll take a smooth, forgiving bow thanks.


----------



## ranger07 (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree smooth and comfortable. As I said earlier speed doesnt kill, about all its good for is the ability to shoot flatter to a longer distance. Which most of the time is only a few more yards. Mine is flat out to 28. A bow at 280 is flat at 22, and I know this isnt always 100 percent accurate depending on many different things but this is what Ive found fooling with them all the time.


----------



## ranger07 (Sep 28, 2011)

I also vote momentum over KE but my ideas arent usually in line with most educated opinions on this forum.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm only shooting 150fps. Now most of my shots are 20 yds or less. 500g arrow with either a 190gr bh or 165gr bh. mIke


----------



## hogman1 (Sep 28, 2011)

29 inch draw, 68 pounds, not sure on my arrow weight but Im real heavy. and I chrono consistantly at 301fps. good enough for me.


----------



## SWWTV (Sep 28, 2011)

alligood729 said:


> I forget the number at the moment, but if a deer is alert, a bow would have to shoot over 1100fps to stop a deer from jumping the string.....I'll find the number for the speed of sound if I can....



That's why I shoot a quiet fast setup whisper quiet. Obsession SS


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 28, 2011)

I like speed!! Especially the speed that gives you 85.5 KE while shooting 315 FPS. I'm really happy with my set up plenty of KE and a fast bow to give me my speed to go with it.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kinetic energy vs Momentum...*

http://archeryreport.com/2009/11/arrow-kinetic-energy-momentum-archer/

The above explains all the goofy numbers... But as explained best, " would you rather be hit with a ping pong ball going 90 mph or a bowling ball going 35 mph (if in doubt, get in a truck with a tennis ball and a cinder block.. have a buddy get up to 90 mph... throw the tennis ball at a mail box... then throw the cinder block at the next mailbox)???" That is Kinetic energy vs momentum in a nutshell.... 

I have killed deer with a 65# compound and killed them with a 42# longbow(all pass thrus out to 22yds.... 525 grn arrow- along with  some heavier trad bows-625grn arrow...)... They both killed em dead... They just worked differently... The compound, I went for speed and used lite arrows and had less pass thrus... With trad bows, I used heavy arrows with longer cut on contact broadheads... The heavier arrow doesn't slow down like the lighter arrows.. I think a faster heavier arrow is going to penetrate better than a slower heavier arrow... 

But a heavier arrow will miss more than a lighter arrow if noise is equal... But noise is higher with a lighter arrow... Why? Because less energy is absorbed(transferred to ) by the arrow... 

KE and momentum have their camps and cheerleaders... One favors  speed and the other favors mass (of the arrow) 

Just like sex, speed sells (even in traditional circles) !!! Why because we are fallible human creatures and a bow that overcomes our shortcomings (misjudging distance), has added value... So instead of a good enough to kill a deer bow, we buy a good enough to kill a deer twice bow!!! It cost them the same to make it, $50 more to make it quiet.... and another 30% in marketing to sell alot of their flagship model...

I currently shoot trad... But have considered going back to compound, because life gets in the way and I don't shoot as much as I should... SO my effective range suffers...

One is not better than the other, they each have their benefits!!! But since I have killed about the same amount of deer with each... I will say this..... WIth a compound, I find that the equipment tells me what I can and can't do... "the buck is 5 yards farther than my practice range, I will just hold a lil higher..." Where in shooting instinctive (can be done with compound as well) your mind tells you what it can and cannot do... Push the envelope at your own peril...  Some days I can make 30 yd shot and yet can't make a 15 yd shot... my subconcious either gets it or it doesn't (light, wind, elevation...) It knows what it can or can't do... The trouble comes when we try to make ourselves do what we shouldn't do...  _(I think that is part of where target panic come from)_

I don't have any answers (only you do), I just hope to help you bring up the right questions...  Lot's of good info, but it is all in the application...


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Sep 29, 2011)

nhancedsvt said:


> How are you going to let that speed bow down if a deer doesn't give you a shot? Or draw back and have to stop halfway through the draw because the deer spots you? Or draw back without having to sky the bow because the draw cycle is so harsh?
> 
> 
> I'll take a smooth, forgiving bow thanks.



Pretty easy actually, my bow isn't that harsh and when you shot a 100 arrows a day 5 days a week, it isn't hard to let down and re draw. I also practice situations you describe. If I only shot when I saw a deer then that would be an issue. I also worded my statement wrong, I meant shock not forgiveness


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2011)

I like mine around 160.


----------



## The Fever (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I've told many people on this thread, (The Fever) that if my bows KE was higher I would keep it for another 10 years, but because my KE is just not as high as I'd like it to be, I'm selling my bow to get a new one that I'll keep for a while. I don't care about speed, It's the KE that is a deer's worst nightmare. Speed is cool, and it would be awesome to shoot a bow that shot over 300fps every time, but I'd take an accurate and forgiving bow with high KE over a speed bow ANY day!!!



Well said brother....


----------

